# Timetable for planting veges..



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

Having moved from the southern hemisphere we're trying to get our heads around the best time for planting different vegetables. It seems that the climate in Portugal requires different planting times to elsewhere in Europe eg our neighbour told us that we need to plant our broad beans now which surprised our friends in France who wait until Winter eases off a bit more.

Can anyone share their planting schedule here n Portugal?


----------

